# Walmart & Target 75% off



## vfxpro17 (Aug 27, 2010)

I just scored a bunch of good stuff at Walmart and Target today. I've been checking everyday since Monday they just want to get rid of everything. They still had a lot of good stuff in Central Illinois.


----------

